# Help with a translation



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Can somebody who knows Russian and/or French kindly translate this statement to understandable English below? I would be super appreciative. 
For reward, I'll tell you where it comes from afterward.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know if you still need help, but, if not, can I still have the reward?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't know if you still need help, but, if not, can I still have the reward?


Unfortunately, I can't give a recording of the piece (for which it's about ), but I really really want it, if someone would only post it on youtube.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The author had in sight an ideal hero, whose life wasn’t ever tainted by any act of cruelty, who had only fought for a just cause – that of the oppressed people – and in peaceful times had filled his life with acts of justice and general goodness. The death of this hero is bitterly and tearfully regretted by the people, and a double glory waits for him: terrestrial and celestial glory.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes! Thank you!

It's the program to an orchestral elegy called "To the Memory of a Hero" Opus 8 by Alexander Glazunov. He was only like 19, so forgive his idealism.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You're welcome. Now please kindly send me 10 bars of dark chocolate, with at least 70% cocoa.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The best I could do. It's Belgian.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I want Swiss!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

*Life-Size Swiss right up*










:tiphat:


----------

